# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  LTD Bauweise

## doerfnix

Hallo alle zusammen, 

Was ist genau die LTD Bauweise ?  Das das Board dadurch leichter wird ist klar, aber was bedeutet dies nun genau ? Wird das Board dadurch anflliger fr beschdigungen ? 

Wenn man die Wahl hat als erweiterter Anfnger / Aufsteiger eher die normale Bauweise oder LTD ? 

Danke schonmal fr euer Antworten
doerfnix

P.S. ich habe google und auch div. Foren durchsucht, aber keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden  :Smile:

----------


## OnkelSam

http://www.tabou-boards.com/boards/2013/boards/rocket#

Das STD ist in PVC Full sandwitch technology gebaut, das LTD dagegen in Carbon Biax Sandwitch. Gibt auf dem Link auch Schemen zu dem Schichtsystem.

Carbon ist halt leichter und steifer als PVC und Glasfaser, aber auch empfindlicher und teurer

----------


## Schotstart

du hast doch die gleiche frage auch schon in nem anderen thread gestellt :Wink:

----------


## doerfnix

Hallo,

Danke fr die Antwort. Verstehe ich das also richtig das es sich fr einen erweiterten Aufsteiger, der noch viel ausprobiert und strzen wird, eher lohnt auf die PVC Bausweise zurckzugreifen wegen des empfindlicheren Materials ?

@Schotstart :  Ich denke nicht, hier in dieser Frage geht es prinzipel um die Bauweise und welche unterschiede es zu der "gnstigeren" Bauweise gibt.  In dem anderen Thread geht es speziel um das eine Board und die Unterschiede des Boards in den Fahreigenschaften und die Empfindlichkeit des Boards).  berschneidungen gibt es natrlich  :Smile:

----------


## OnkelSam

Du kannst natrlich auch Manahmen treffen, welche einer Beschdigung vorbeugen (Mast, Gabelbaum, Nose Protectoren). Prinzipiell denke ich allerdings, dass dir die Standardbauweise, abgesehen von den 1-2 Kg gewichtsersparnis, genausoviel bringt.

----------


## Schotstart

ich denke schon :Wink:  aber ist ja auch egal.

ich kann meine antwort im grunde nur wiederholen. das rocket (um das es hier ja wohl geht, oder?) ist ein geiles board. auch in der standard bauweise. wenn du den ltd fr etwas mehr geld bekommst, wrde ich den nehmen. das ding ist auch gut stabil. 


davon abgesehen: grade als anfnger muss man lernen richtig zu strzen. 
meiner meinung nach zerballern viele ihr material, weil sie einfach falsch strzen. grade der schleudersturz ist ein klassiker: bei den modernen, kurze board bekommt man eigentlich nix mehr auf den bug, wenn man sich solang man kann an der gabel festhlt. dadurch scheppert der mast nicht auf den bug. wenn man allerdings aus angst sofort alles loslsst, ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass es nen fetten einschlag gibt. 

ich habe schon viele aufsteiger/fortgeschrittenen/einstieg auf "funboards"-surfkurse geleitet. 
am anfang haben wir immer ne kleine sturzschule gemacht. erstens um die angst vor viel wind zu nehmen und zweitens um den leuten zu zeigen, dass man zum groteil selbst dafr sorgen kann, ob man sein material zerstrt.

klar gibt es immer ein paar strze bei denen du einfach machtlos bist und wo was kaputt geht...aber wenn du echt ein bisschen aufpasst, kannst du da echt einiges vermeiden

----------


## OnkelSam

Das board ist bestimmt heile geblieben  :Wink:

----------


## Schotstart

der mast erstaunlicherweise sogar ebenfalls :Wink: 

bei seinem knchel wrde ich das mal anzweifeln :Wink:

----------


## oldyeller

Bischen OT, weill ich nix zur LTD Bauweise zu Sagen habe.. Aber beim Strzen so lange wie mglich an der Gabel festhalten ist meiner Meinung nach auch wichtig. Besonders auch um Schden im Segel zu vermeiden sollte man darauf achten sich mglichst lange an der Gabel zu halten und entsprechend Krperspannung aufbauen, um nicht mit dem Trapezhaken ins Sichtfenster zu fallen.

----------


## tigger1983

um die Sache mal klar zustellen...

LTD = Limited Edition

Und darunter versteht jeder Hersteller etwas anderes. Das kann sich dann auch von Jahr zu Jahr bei dem jeweiligen Hersteller ndern...

Das gleich gilt fr Team Edition etc. ...

----------


## Kanaloa

das Marketing-Geblubber, ob LTD, CWS oder TE hlt meistens nicht, was es verspricht:

http://www.dailydose.de/ddforum/showthread.php?t=8671

----------

